# Is it possible to run windows xp (or 7) on 3.2 honeycomb?



## 1zacster (May 30, 2011)

just wondering if its possible


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have heard of windows 98 running on android but nothing newer...

They have some _working_ versions of XP for windows mobile not sure about 7....

Your best bet is to check over at XDA-developers.


----------

